# GE PM Servomotor



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

Any reason to buy this? I can get a (very) good deal on it, but can't think why I'd want it. It's about 7" diameter, 14-16" long (I can get exact numbers if there's a reason to). Probably 70lbs. Keyed shaft.

Seems too small for a car, too big for a go-cart and it's PM. Maybe a wind turbine, but we get more sun than wind here. A snow blower (but why not just plug in an AC for that).

If you have a really creative need for it, and enough cash to buy it and ship it, I can also pick it up for someone (has to be before Sat. 5pm).


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it brushless? What are the current ratings? Can't see too clearly. Looks to be POWERFUL for its size, 120lb-ft torque is good! And a good voltage to run off a Curtis controller if that is possible...

What were you going to use it for? Might make an awesome motorcycle motor!


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

tylerwatts said:


> What were you going to use it for? Might make an awesome motorcycle motor!


I can't think that I have any use for it, just hate to see a cool little motor ground down into copper and steel. Motorcycle might work, but the form factor is a little odd for that.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

tylerwatts said:


> Looks to be POWERFUL for its size, 120lb-ft torque is good!


120 lbs-in.... That is 10 lbs-ft


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh scratch that then, not much go for a lawn mower even...

Thanks Yabert!


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

This one's more fun, but I can't think of a use for that either (and I was REALLY hoping for AC).


----------

